# Help , baby goat with Pneumonia??



## Mason&lily (Feb 7, 2016)

I went and picked up my little bottle baby doeling (Friday) , well when I got her home I noticed once in a while she would have a wet mucus cough , well I just thought it could be since she was only 3 days old maybe she still had some mucus, but now she has runny nose with greenish snot , won't always finish her bottle , and still has the cough. Can any one tell me if I'm right and how to treat her ??


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 7, 2016)

Sounds like pneumonia... I have no experience so would get her to a vet to make sure, and get her on some antibiotics. @Southern by choice @babsbag @goatgurl @OneFineAcre @frustratedearthmother @animalmom ?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 7, 2016)

sorry to hear that your doeling isn't feeling well... can you take a temperature on her and see what it is-it's always a good idea to do this before treating.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 7, 2016)

A baby that young can go down so quickly.  What's her temp?   I'd definitely get a call in to the vet ASAP.  Attaching a link for you to browse:

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/pneumonia06.html

Hope you get it under control quickly!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 7, 2016)

I too would call a vet.
Do you have any antibiotics on hand?
If a vet is not an option, and she has a fever I would treat with antibiotics.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 7, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> I too would call a vet.
> Do you have any antibiotics on hand?
> If a vet is not an option, and she has a fever I would treat with antibiotics.


x2


----------



## Mason&lily (Feb 7, 2016)

when I first took her temperature it was 100.5 , then I took another temp. it was 103.2 , then I took another and it was 104.4 but I just pulled her from out under a heat lamp so I think it was a little elevated because of that. I turned the lamp off and I will take it again in a little. I don't have really any vets around here that do goats most are very far away. I gave her a children mucus relief liquid, it has a decongestant, a expectorant that a website I think the one above recommended. I have some antibiotics on hand. But a friend of mine said I should wait until she starts a fever before I use it because it could cause her to get an upset stomach.


----------



## Mason&lily (Feb 7, 2016)

she still acts normal and regularly pees and poops, she still has a normal appetite.


----------



## Mason&lily (Feb 7, 2016)

and her snot isn't really green now its kinda white cloudy


----------



## Mason&lily (Feb 7, 2016)

just took her temp. it was 103.6


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 7, 2016)

Is the baby outside, and if so, what's the outside temp?  If it's really cold where she is, I would consider 103+  an elevated temp.


----------



## Mason&lily (Feb 7, 2016)

she is inside the house


----------

